# Mud fever - how best to get the scabs off?  Advice needed please



## sue_ellen (30 November 2009)

My 7 yr old heavy weight cob has a deep ridge of mud fever scabs on both forelegs at the back of his knees, right where his knees bend.  He was seen by the vet earlier this year who said it wasnt too bad and gave me some steroid cream to treat it with.

Problem is, Sherman the big tough cob is a total wimp!  And there is no way he will let me pick the scabs off.  To be fair, I reckon they are quite sore, but I need to get the scabs off to put the cream on.

So, any wonderful ideas or tips to get the scabs off without getting myself trampled in the process!?

Any advice on treatment, cure, scab removal and future prevention will be greatly appreciated!
I know this is a common problem at this time of year, but its the first time Ive had to deal with it and I am hoping that he is going to live out this winter.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Charmaine18 (30 November 2009)

I think it's often advised that you soften the scabs with a cream or Vaseline so they come off more easily, but you might want to do a quick Google search to make sure because I could well be talking out of my backside!  Poor coblet though, sounds sore.  I'm sooo worried about Scooby getting mud fever as he's got plenty of feather and I really don't want to have to clip it all off!  Good luck getting rid of it.


----------



## brightmount (30 November 2009)

MABS spray. Give it a good shake as it separates in the bottle. Then just spray on the scabs, it penetrates, you don't have to remove them.

http://www.mudfever.net/


----------



## maggiesmum (30 November 2009)

I use sudocrem and cover it with clingfilm and a stable bandage to remove scabs.


----------



## jess_asterix (30 November 2009)

Aqueous cream, covered with cling film and bandaged


----------



## nic85 (30 November 2009)

Net-tex muddy marvel stuff, its fab. you can get the de scab, disinfectant and the barrier cream...it works fabulously

http://www.net-tex.co.uk/equine.cfm?men=3


----------



## Ladybird (30 November 2009)

Ditto cream, or soggy cotton wool, clingfilmed, bandaged and left for a few hours


----------



## Lucy_Nottingham (30 November 2009)

anything to soften them helps e.g. fuciderm gel, vaseline etc. or even just washing the legs.

Washing helps, as if you do this, the leg is wet, meaning scabs easier to remove, then can use coatex or malaseb shampoo to wash further which treats the mud fever!!!!! 

also, I think someone on my yard used a bot knife or something similar which got htem off well when moistened


----------



## SilverSkye (30 November 2009)

Another for aqueous cream and cling film slapped on bandaged over and left overnight in the morning wash well, it is what the vet reccomended for my girl last year and the only thing that i have ever tried which works and works quick.


----------



## _daisy_ (30 November 2009)

best thing ive done is follow HenryHorns advice of clingfilming the legs. I used sudocream on the scabs, then clingilmed the legs, then either bandaged of leg wraps over the clip film. worked wonders and the scabs soften so no hard work and pain for the horse. plus the skin underneath was nice and pink rather than red raw


----------



## nicknacknelly (30 November 2009)

yeh, aqueous ceam fan also, and anteseptic teat cream as a barrier when scabs gone.


----------



## MrWoof (30 November 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
best thing ive done is follow HenryHorns advice of clingfilming the legs. I used sudocream on the scabs, then clingilmed the legs, then either bandaged or leg wraps over the clip film. worked wonders and the scabs soften so no hard work and pain for the horse. plus the skin underneath was nice and pink rather than red raw 

[/ QUOTE ]

Yes, totally agree. Also, Udder Cream is really cheap compared to some "equine products". Once the scabs are off, wash regularly with a Hibi Scrub solution. A lot of people would not agree but I clip all hair off so that one can then see exactly what is going on. Trying to treat Mud Fever with Feather/Hair in situ is almost impossible - as with Mites.


----------



## sue_ellen (30 November 2009)

Thanks for the advice everyone, but do you think I can get bandages on there as its right on the backs of his knees and I wonder if he will be able to bend his legs?  

Ladyarcher, have you used this MABS spray yourself?  I have never heard of that one, sounds too good to be true!


----------



## Amymay (30 November 2009)

Second Mr Woof's advice.  But would use udder salve, rather than cream.  Absolutely lather the legs in the stuff.  It will soften the scabs, and also protect the legs from further infection when you turn out.

Don't bandage - it will just compound the problem.

.


----------



## Tinypony (30 November 2009)

There is no need to bandage.  Personally I swear by Heel to Hoof, it's cured it every time for me and the scabs just drop off.  Not immediately, just be patient.


----------



## Cloud9 (30 November 2009)

I knew someone whose horse had terrible mud fever - nothing worked - someone suggested forever living aloe propolis cream - worked miracles


----------



## ofcourseyoucan (30 November 2009)

if its only behind the knees i would think it is mite related! common problem for the feathered hairy variety! have you asked your vet to jab him for mites? muddy marvel de scab is very good for scab removal but wont touch mite y legs! can also recommend poultice cling film and bandage to help remove scabs.


----------



## kirstyl (30 November 2009)

My vet recommends using olive or vegetable oil on the scabs.  Rubbing it in thoroughly over a couple of days loosens the scabs without causing more soreness.  I then use green oils on the pink skin until healed.  
I do wash my horse's legs with copious amount of cold water when wet and muddy until every speck gone.  No need to dry as going into dry, clean bed.  Another recommendation from my vet that has worked really well and is also simple and economical!
Good luck!


----------



## _April_ (30 November 2009)

Tara has had mud fever a few times and I get rid of it quite fast by doing the following.  Took about 7-10 days to clear it completely.

Wash legs each night with hibiscrub.
Towel dry.
Once legs are fully dry apply sudocreme.

Twice a week substitute hibiscrub for malaseb and leave to work for 10 mins before rinsing.  (This is a tip from my vet who can provide the malaseb.)


I have never needed to bandage with clingfilm - I found the sudocreme softened the scabs well enough to flick off without clingfilm (and my Tara is a big wimp 
	
	
		
		
	


	




).


I find that NAF Mud guard creme works well as a barrier to prevent it appearing again but doesn't soften the scabs as well as Sudocreme once it is there.


----------



## LindyLulu (30 November 2009)

Have you tried hibi scrub? mix some in with warm water and it lathers a bit and alot of the scabs will wash off. then just rinse with plain water, dry with a towel and then rub on the steroid cream


----------



## MrWoof (30 November 2009)

I do wash my horse's legs with copious amount of cold water when wet and muddy until every speck gone.  No need to dry as going into dry, clean bed.

Don't you dry off heels with a towel?
Cracked Heels could be your next problem.


----------



## kickandshout (30 November 2009)

im currently treating my horse who has a large patch of mud fever on his leg knee to fetlock. so here's some tips etc
be very clean when treating mud fever especially if your in the yellow goo stage its easily transferable (i think infectious would be too strong a description but you get the idea)

DO NOT use warm water it opens up pores and allows the dirt into the skin. in fact try not to wash at all if possible !!

definitely make sure the legs are clipped any creams applied will coat the hair not the skin - wasting your time and money.

deffo apply Vaseline overnight to soften scabs but then only remove the ones that will easily come off --- the scabs are protecting the skin underneath from infection.

best of luck with more rain forecast there's going to be more mud !!!


----------

